
A Detailed Look at the Koenigsegg Gemera's Mind-Blowing Engineering - acmegeek
https://jalopnik.com/a-detailed-look-at-the-koenigsegg-gemeras-mind-blowing-1842073757
======
bediger4000
What happens when Twitter makes mistakes like this, or when Facebook let Trump
run very misleading census ads? It makes Twitter and Facebook look like
thinly-veiled Trumpists. This can't be good for Twitter or Facebook's
credibility, and it could allow hyper-partisans to accuse them of pro-Trump
bias, which they don't need.

~~~
ChrisGranger
Are you lost? This article is about an exotic car.

~~~
bediger4000
Well, yes, I was lost. It's a cool car, however. Thanks for letting me know in
a non-threatening manner, I appreciate it. Also, I read the article because of
you, and I enjoyed it.

